# www.tt-quattro.com



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

WWW.TT-QUATTRO.COM goes live! just about....

Chaps, knowing how much I love my TT, the ins and outs of it, and generally keeping abreast of the TT world; along with my own webpage of information, we'd like to present a new portal to you:-

www.tt-quattro.com which also links to it's forum www.tt-quattro.com/forum

A few of us enthusiasts have been working on a portal to build up links to some of the useful TT related information from around the globe.

Whilst it is limited at the moment (A few links & links to my page) It is a work in progress and I'd like some help with any useful TT links you know of which would be of benefit to the general community.

It aims to be more than a forum offering a point of useful information from personal experience, from links to information and other sites internationally hence it is a dot COM. Its namesake has no bearing on who can use it, it is open to all, TT-Quattro was available and a nice name so apologies to any non-quattros, all are welcome!

Whilst it aims to be an advertising and pop-up free information portal it also includes a forum where you can post technical questions and interact with like-minded people and have some fun (within certain limits!). 

My time will be split between these 2 sites whilst we are bringing the portal up to speed but please try to contact me online at www.tt-quattro.com if you want to ask any questions.

Hope it will be and become a useful site for everyone.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Blimey kept that under your hat ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

ah well we had a glitch and fixed it can only apologise and say try again if you fancy...

also we are not Club-Audi affiliated we are not any club affiliated.

m8, I, Mayur and JohnB take responsibility for the error and Daniella, John had nothing to do with it.

:-/


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

How does www.tt-quatro.com/forum work with this site? Is it one and the same??


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

> How does www.tt-quatro.com/forum work with this site? Is it one and the same??


Hiya Andya
The URL is http://www.tt-quattro.com/forum 2 t's ;-)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> ...and you call yourself grown-ups Â :-/
> 
> Just looks like its a 'breakaway'(for some unknown reason) website/forum and a place to pedal your club-audi anyway. Good ridance is what i say.


Kev, try registering again and I do appreciate you editing the profanity out of your post! It does show a level of maturity that we should all learn by.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

> ah well we had a glitch
> 
> :-/


 ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

So what's wrong with this forum?

btw, yours opens unrequested windows whenever you click a link, which is infuriating


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> So what's wrong with this forum?
> 
> btw, yours opens unrequested windows whenever you click a link, which is infuriating


Nothing wrong with this forum...just want to expand the choice available, I want to expand my sites informational content to a wider audiance.

could you explain your comment..the links appear to be working fine, dont understand which ones dont work? :-/


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> So what's wrong with this forum?


I must admit that i find myself asking the same question :-/ sorry Wak


----------



## Block (May 6, 2002)

just gotta hope that everybody is going to frequent both  rather than chosing one or the other.


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

I have registered and still wonder WHY?

I'd like this forum to have the main pages other than the forum updated - perhaps a joining of forces may have been better than split - why not Wak does the main pages and Jae et all do the forum pages?

Also Wak your links open new IE windows rather than open the link in the same window - which as Phil says is infuriating

Jae - no critisicim intended the forum part is awesome! Just the rest isn't in line with the awesomeness.

Dave


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Nothing wrong with this forum...just want to expand the choice available, I want to expand my sites informational content to a wider audiance.
> 
> could you explain your comment..the links appear to be working fine, dont understand which ones dont work? :-/


The links work fine, but they open themselves in a new window, which is ****** annoying to say the least. If I want them in a new window I'll middle click.

I do think you're treading on dangerous territory setting up a new forum, and I'm still not sure what your intentions are. 
What it looks like is you're trying to break away from this forum and try and take people with you. Perhaps you don't like some people on here. Perhaps you want to cause a rift. Perhaps you're not happy with the content of this forum.
I'm not for a minute suggesting that any of these are true. All I'm suggesting is that this is what it looks like.

And I were Jae, I'd be particularly annoyed.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Jae - no critisicim intended the forum part is awesome! Just the rest isn't in line with the awesomeness.


Hmm. You've got a point. My bookmark points at the forum, and the other day I looked at the rest of the site, and it did appear a little out of date. Not that I cared.

Wak, it's only the forum part of your site that I'm concerned about . Having a repository for TT info is a good idea. But don't you already have that?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Phil, consider posts of links to ClanTT, Audiworld, TTClub of America, etc...TT sites around the globe with forums...no issues with the provision of links to these, Like them TTQ is a site you can visit if you want or not this site is not full of sheep, adult enthusiasts that can make their own decisions and my posting the information is an update on what I am doing.

The forum part was a nice start and first completed part plus people would find out sooner or later perhaps allowing a forum member to post it up as a discovery would have been better than me simply sticking up a post. :-/

If you want some blatent honesty, stay here dont visit TTQ, I'm not holding a gun to your head! I am a power mad psycho who wants moderate on my own terms and build a fun site Â  with a few similar minded people. Its highly likely a lot of people will not like the restrictions on the forum part of the site but the choice is theirs, I am not "taking" anyone.

p.s.
thanks for the comments, Its interesting you are the first and only person to ever mention the links opening new windows being annoying as I had chosen to create all my new links in that manner...but I'll take the comment on board and see what opinion is for the new links page on the TTQ site. Â :-/


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

As a whole, I believe that fresh content to an established forum is welcomed.

But, I dont welcome an obvious attempt at trying to set up a competitive forum. Instead of being fresh, you have merely mimicked the ******** with your offering.

I have no problem with enthusiasts wanting to add content to this site, and would welcome anyone who wishes to to do so. I do not have as much time as I would like to contribute more to it, and have always left open doors to anyone who would like to make it better. It makes this place a better site to visit, adds value, and increases the number of new users coming to the site.

As a whole, the TT Forum operate on a no affiliation basis, not funding any other club, but will, and do, promote any Club that may wish to be. I am in fact (or at least I was) a paid up member to the Audi Club. That does not mean that I am going to push that club alone.

I talked the other day with another forum, audi-sport.net, and openly swapped ideas with John who runs their side. Very interesting indeed, and we both learnt things from each other. They are not in direct competition, and as such feel that they could not develop into one as such.....

Now, if WAK would like to go it alone, and set up a rival site, then so be it, but I will have to ask you to respect the fact that I will not condone the blatant poaching of members of this site. This site relies on its users to exists, both for information and revenue. It is therefore with this is mind, that you are actually in breach of what we all fight for with other Suppliers as such - using this as a platform that could ultimately damage this site is NOT acceptable......

I will leave you all to make your choice, but will ultimately have to pull the plug on this site if I see a significant delcine in its usage. Sorry, but at the end of the day, to run a site of this size DOES cost money to host.

I will welcome ANY discussion about contributing to this site, as I do agree the other sections are a tad dated. I also will welcome any discussion on moderation, as I think this may also be an issue in some cases.

This should not end up as a them and us situation, and ultimately a battle of the Owners Clubs (as it seems to be going with the Daniella / Nutts sagas). This does seem to be the case being as all of you who set up the site do appear regularly in the Club Audi newsletter, and do appear as one on the Club Audi stand (aka GTI). I for one find it petty and to be honest, very immature.

At the end of the day, it will be the clicks that count.

Regards

Jae


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> As a whole, I believe that fresh content to an established forum is welcomed.
> 
> But, I dont welcome an obvious attempt at trying to set up a competitive forum. Â Instead of being fresh, you have merely mimicked the ******** with your offering.
> 
> ...


Jae this is a great site and I'm sure clicks will continue long into the future.

I make no qualifications or guarantees or promises to ANYONE that the site we are starting will continue, we are not club affiliated and not starting a club nor offerring anthing other than discussion and information. We have no advertising revenue either, It will exist while it is fun and its organisers are willing to put time and effort to it! :-/

Those that want to come and have a look are welcome and but I must say to all what you have here is a fantastic repository of information so plenty to search on for the members and a strong community. Theres very little chance our fresh site and forum is any kind of threat to an established community.

Whilst the offer to discuss issues and roles for development is gratefully recieved...its a shame it didnt happen a week, a month, 6 months ago and a shame that obvious signs over the last year have not prompted your comments sooner.

As for mimicking the forum, there are differences but the ******** has a good structure I dont see why it cant be simulated indeed audi-sport, tyre smoke and many others are all similar.although more widespread in marques....its the best form of flattery as they say!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2003)

Wak - something no one else appears to have mentioned but here goes:

the URL - TT and Quattro are both registered trademarks of Audi. Whilst Audi do not appear to have a problem with fan sites using registered marks, this may not always be the case.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Politics, politics politics.

I've been one of the most audible complainants of the pop ups on this site (which I am grateful to say have lessened) and I understand the need for revenue to keep the site going. I also watched with interest the AS.net/Tyresmoke screw up.

Wak I've got no problem you setting up another site (free World and all that) but to blatantly advertise it here with the sole intention of recruiting members is mind numbingly unfair on Jae and to other members on this board.

It is clear that you have issues with some aspects of this board and obviously feel strong enough to set up a competitor (call it for what it is) but at least have the decency to market it from scratch and not abuse this board for your own purpose.

IMO it is an extension of the TTOC vs Club Audi arguments which certain people have deliberately inflamed - pure selfishness on those people and something which has dented my experience in Audi ownership.

There are sometimes complaints of newbies on this board (asking same old questions etc) but I say bring on more newbies - at least they arrive without baggage and alterior motives which some of the regulars seam intent on propogating.

Jae, I don't agree with some of the ways this board is run but I'm open and honest about it but you built it, put the effort into it and I'll continue to support it.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Oh and another point. AS.net had massive traffic before the split, that traffic is now split between AS.net and Tyresmoke - neither site benefits from split membership.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Hmmmmm, to quote for tt-quattros own site rules -

"NO Blatant Advertising. This forum is not free advertising space."

Practice what you preach, running a forum is about being fair and equal.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Oh and another point. AS.net had massive traffic before the split, that traffic is now split between AS.net and Tyresmoke - neither site benefits from split membership.


Agreed


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I dont personally see what the problem is with having another TT forum, although I can understand some of the points made.

I intend to frequent both, call me sad if you like but I read pratically every post here that is TT related, but I often find myself having no new posts to read.

It now means I could pop over to TT quattro, when there is no new content here & vice versa.

As for clicks I will be logged in at both sites simutainusly, so will not make any difference to this site.

Just my opinion :-/


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Wak,

This is a genuine question, not trying to enter any political debate so please take it that way.

What do you see as the main USP - 'Unique selling point' of the new site?

What am I going to get that I don't get here, I ask this wanting a real answer, I don't know what I will get rather then I have already made my mind up that I will not get anything else.

I also have no problem with choice, Top Gear and 5th Gear - watch them both and enjoy them both. Just want to know if you are trying to take a different tact, see a different view, or what?

John


----------



## Howard (May 7, 2002)

If you weren't happy with the non-forum content here - then why didn't you offer to update it/contibute? ???

Lots of comments about competition in the posts - Is that what your intention was? What are you trying to achieve? ???

Free world and all - but it would have at least been polite to speak to Jae before setting up. Given posts so far, the whole set up looks ripe for annoyance/confrontation with existing members here. :-/


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> I dont personally see what the problem is with having another TT forum, although I can understand some of the points made.
> 
> I intend to frequent both, call me sad if you like but I read pratically every post here that is TT related, but I often find myself having no new posts to read.
> 
> ...


Morgan,

I'm with you 100% on what you have said here, I to am logged onto both the TT-Quattro forum and here not only when I am home (All night and weekends) but during the working week so if this is down to a "Click issue" both sites should benifit....
Not really interested in the politics of it as I get that at work, I'm just happy to have found another place of interest with like minded people. ;D

I don't see why both sites can't run along-side each other and jump from one site to another as suits......


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

My 1/2 pence worth.
Wak has been supplying a comprehensive resource and link based site for quite some time with no complaints from any of us. I will frequent which ever site suits my requirements best. 
Competition is healthy, unless you are a Dodo.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Politics, politics politics.
> 
> Wak I've got no problem you setting up another site (free World and all that) but to blatantly advertise it here with the sole intention of recruiting members is mind numbingly unfair on Jae and to other members on this board.


I've advertised a lot of sites without issues by links to them and a lot have been other forums specifically TT or Audi related. I've also advertised links in the other forums to this TT site in their TT sections.
Taking this point I had a choice of either saying 
go look at a new site I'm helping develop , which may have had a different reaction here or being totally honest about the content. 
:-/
I think this and the other forums live and cater for different styles...we are hoping to live happily together...the forum style will not tolerate swearing and flames will be heavily moderated. This will definitely not be to everyones tastes.



> IMO it is an extension of the TTOC vs Club Audi arguments which certain people have deliberately inflamed - pure selfishness on those people and something which has dented my experience in Audi ownership.


IMHO in my honest opinion and its not opinion its FACT! there is no link between our site and Club-Audi.

unfortunately people will believe their own suppositions rather than facts coming from a good source , so I re-iterate the above and can do no more if you woud continue to believe in a connection only fueled a little by Danni being one the first registered users on the site. Club-Audi are not linked to this site it has no sponsership and is not out to market any products. :-/


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> I've advertised a lot of sites without issues by links to them and a lot have been other forums specifically TT or Audi related. I've also advertised links in the other forums to this TT site in their TT sections.
> Taking this point I had a choice of either saying
> go look at a new site I'm helping develop , which may have had a different reaction here or being totally honest about the content.


My point here is that this is blatently an advert for a competitor site not some other link of related content.

I have no problem with competition - its what keeps the World going after all, its just that your manner of launch is a little ungracious to Jae and this forum.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak,
> 
> This is a genuine question, not trying to enter any political debate so please take it that way.
> 
> ...


USP -none whatsoever....
we are doing it because of our interest and to have fun.

Dont stop visiting here, I full intend to (if allowed) to take any post on my site and link to here if it helps answer a question. Does that mean I'm forcing users to leave and join here? :-/

We are not selling anything and hence no advertising and no benefits... dont come and look if you dont feel like it, mentioned before this is a mature community you make a choice and here is where the most information is available.
:-/


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> My point here is that this is blatently an advert for a competitor site not some other link of related content.
> 
> I have no problem with competition - its what keeps the World going after all, its just that your manner of launch is a little ungracious to Jae and this forum.


Sorry Wak,but i'm in complete agreement with Thorney here :-/


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> USP -none whatsoever....
> we are doing it because of our interest and to have fun.
> 
> Dont stop visiting here, I full intend to (if allowed) to take any post on my site and link to here if it helps answer a question. Does that mean I'm forcing users to leave and join here? Â :-/
> ...


Thanks - I guess I, like so many of us here, love the TT so much we will visit all and every site we can, it's a hobby, an interest and we want to learn and contribute to any discussion about it.

John


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> If you weren't happy with the non-forum content here - then why didn't you offer to update it/contibute? Â ???
> 
> Lots of comments about competition in the posts - Is that what your intention was? Â What are you trying to achieve? Â ???
> 
> Free world and all - but it would have at least been polite to speak to Jae before setting up. Â Given posts so far, the whole set up looks ripe for annoyance/confrontation with existing members here. Â :-/


You guys are keeping me busy today!  ;D

Part of setting up a new site is the freedom of creativity and rules you wish to impose..I still love this site but I find myself refraining from posting as the tolerence of certain attitudes is not to my taste and not the taste of many. On our site we are free from pressure, restrictions except self imposed ones and only have a responsibilty to keep content fresh and moderate to our standards or we die.

Thats Mayur, JohnB, myself (and TTotal) but you must appreciate TTotals technical abilities to understand why he is bracketed! So we have the freedom to set our own moral standards, moderate and present my information in a manner I want to, which I'll get to after this has blown over. 

The forum structure is already set and far too many debates have been left with no action until too late, some threads are even moderated for some silly reasons....for example KevP chose to use a profanity and either amended it or was moderated.
Well done I hope he made the choice or decision himself and pretty pleased sense was seen more so by himself. 
The title of this thread was changed to "Breach of Forum Ethics" .....(yes I saw it) ;D and then changed back....dont know the reasons behind it but hmmmm, not really bothered if you want to do that! I think its a little focused mentioning the rules for my post as its me being targetted when it could easily apply to so many hundred of posts but who knows.? :-/

As for speaking to Jae, I have been speaking to him but only since this post. I would like to think all the other debates, flames, attacks, and reaction inducing threads over the 2 years or so I've been online, have had a similar reaction. 
But a pro-active management have not been present then and its a shame that considering how much useful input (I believe) I have given over 2 years, even to some figures I have personality issues with, complete honesty, no anomosity...I have never been approached for site input or considered objective enough for moderation, except in reaction to this thread. :-/

I bit late..we are just going to present content and provide a supporting forum to complement our information. But under our rules and approach which many may not like e.g. Whoever tried to register as (we believe) "poopT" change poop to Sh*TT and ended up with "BeepT" gave us a really good laugh! ;D

I still plan to be able to offer input here but that really depends on the site managements reaction to this.
:-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Sorry Wak,but i'm in complete agreement with Thorney here Â :-/


Hi Paul,

Thorney makes some good points but perhaps you could set up a thread to request members opinions on this one rather than take a few examples. 
I dont want to upset anyone and if you get a high negative opinion to this thread then I will act on it through a request to you. :-/

Would you like me to create an opinion thread?
:-/


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> I have never been approached for site input or considered objective enough for moderation, except in reaction to this thread. Â :-/


So you've set up this site because Jae hasn't asked you to be a moderator? lol. ;D

From what I understand you mean to impose your own moral standards on this new board?

I guess an anal sex thread would be moderated then? ;D ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Would you like me to create an opinion thread?
> :-/


More free advertising?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> So you've set up this site because Jae hasn't asked you to be a moderator? lol. ;D
> 
> From what I understand you mean to impose your own moral standards on this new board?
> 
> I guess an anal sex thread would be moderated then? ;D ;D


You are fuel to a fire arnt you! ;D ;D
WE set up the site for our own moral standards yes.
A thread may well be moderated for that kind of content. Jae's choices are his own and being a big baby we set up a site just because of that! LOL! 
you crahszy guy. ;D 
It doesnt need me to be a moderator here...it needs moderators with similar opinions to ours and there are few here. We will probably really upset a few on our site changing content but they can come and flame us here!  ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> More free advertising?


not at all Mr Thorney! I was simply saying we should be open and get an opinion from the majority of users rather than just "Mr TNT lights fuse and runs away Thorney!" ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Reading the intial few posts on the thread, a number of things went through my head. Firstly that you were setting up a more "technical" forum, secondly a "Club-Audi" dominated forum, and thirdly just a place to "hang" with one or two of your friends (Dani, TTotal etc)

But reading between the lines a bit lower down, it seems you really do want to setup something in direct competition with the ********.co.uk site, except with your OWN idea of moderation, language, non-flaming and with complete censorship, ownership and control.

This saddens me, for a number of reasons...

I've no comment on your perception of others' attitudes and what is/isn't tolerated here, other than to say that you too have to be tolerant and accepting of opinions and thoughts other that your own too. It works both ways. But instead you are choosing to setup your own forum in direct competition. Whether you choose to poach members from this site, or round up a whole lot of new members I have no idea. Those that wish to populate both boards will probably find the continuity of discussion quite hard to keep up with, as the membership of both boards will not be all-encompassing...... and there is a BIG worry that information will not be shared between all parties (eg "don't go post this on the ******** bbs, we want to keep it to ourselves") when really the whole point of the forum(s) is to share a common interest.....

I've had differences with a few different forum members on here, past and present. But hope they are are adult enough to take the "discussions" in context and not automatically assume anything that hasn't explicitly been discussed (which I can see happening at times....)

I'd also like to think that if anyone had a problem with anyone else on the forum, they could approach them directly and air their differences or iron out misunderstandings......


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Reading the intial few posts on the thread, a number of things went through my head. Firstly that you were setting up a more "technical" forum, secondly a "Club-Audi" dominated forum, and thirdly just a place to "hang" with one or two of your friends (Dani, TTotal etc)
> 
> But reading between the lines a bit lower down, it seems you really do want to setup something in direct competition with the ********.co.uk site, except with your OWN idea of moderation, language, non-flaming and with complete censorship, ownership and control.
> 
> ...


It is a "do our own thing" site perceptively you are correct other than forgetting the fact we all own TT's and are enthusiastic about the cars to a point of creating a site for us to hang.

Yes we want to push our own standards and no one has a gun to their heads...there are plenty of sites to visit just go to them. What we are creating is our own format of presentation and values if you dont like it then that it what its all about, you make a choice.

I am informing the tt community of a new site they can use if it suits them everyone happy with this site will remain, if they have time to visit ours then great. If they feel our format is better then they probably were not posting here anyway!

as for information sharing, I can search plenty here and likewise sharing from our site here is no problem

I'll be forever writing here, so chaps gotta go work on some content before I check back here...catch up later.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> It is a "do our own thing" site perceptively you are correct other than forgetting the fact we all own TT's and are enthusiastic about the cars to a point of creating a site for us to hang.


Sorry Wak, if its a "do your own thing" site for you and your like minded friends (which you have already named on here) then why bother to "invite" the members of this already established forum? If its a place for you guys to hang, discuss your own cars in a moderated and essentially "closed" environment, then you don't need any of us "rabble" to come over and join you.....


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Sorry Wak, if its a "do your own thing" site for you and your like minded friends (which you have already named on here) then why bother to "invite" the members of this already established forum? If its a place for you guys to hang, discuss your own cars in a moderated and essentially "closed" environment, then you don't need any of us "rabble" to come over and join you.....


True, but if you'd like to visit us you are welcome! Hence the invite.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Tim, think Wak has already explained...

Quote...I am informing the tt community of a new site they can use if it suits them everyone happy with this site will remain, if they have time to visit ours then great. If they feel our format is better then they probably were not posting here anyway


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

IMO. I don't see a problem with another forum there is plenty more forums we all belong to and post on including myself even though most of what i say is SH**E.

If wak wants to start a new one up for which ever reason i couldnt give a flying fcuk just means more internet time for me and more info on TT's.I'll still post here, club audi, tyre smoke and waks site

Waits to be flamed and burnt


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Tim, think Wak has already explained...
> 
> Quote...I am informing the tt community of a new site they can use if it suits them everyone happy with this site will remain, if they have time to visit ours then great. If they feel our format is better then they probably were not posting here anyway


But as I've explained... if you guys simply wanted your own cliquey chatroom or forum to discuss your own things with your own self-imposed rules and regulations, then why not JFDI. No need whatsover to come and advertise it on here, cause an INEVITABLE rift, split loyalty and generally p*ss everyone off.

Wak, I'm surprised at you to be honest. I thought you were above such petty things.

TTotal - you obviously don't dislike this place TOO much considering the amount of time you have spent on here and the amount of posts you've made.....

I hope you guys continue to stay around here too - but TBH, I don't see much point in your doing so. You are setting up your own forum because you don't like the way this one is run or the standards it sets for itself. Ergo you STILL won't like this one if it carries on in the same way. So you be hanging around somewhere you don't want to be....? No I don't think so...

Well good luck with your venture.....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

*continues to bite one's tongue*


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

aww go on Kev, say what you really think


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> *continues to bite one's tongue*


Well thats a bloody first. ;D


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> *continues to bite one's tongue*


NOW, there is a first.... ;D


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Well thats a bloody first. ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I guess an anal sex thread would be moderated then? ;D ;D


Wak never answered this! So I guess it will be fine to discuss these interesting and complex issues then in the brand new forum! Â  After all, life can be boring without a bit of sex in it! Â ;D ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Nick,

Why don't you pop on over there and test it out..... I'm sure they'll be grateful


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Tim...are you felling bright today? 

What a wonderful idea...I always wanted to ask this question here, but wasn't allowed.

"What is the best lubrication product you ever used?" ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak never answered this! So I guess it will be fine to discuss these interesting and complex issues then in the brand new forum! Â  After all, life can be boring without a bit of sex in it! Â ;D ;D


Look again...I did!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> *continues to bite one's tongue*


Kev, dont sit in silence, you have something to say say it! Â open forums are for open opinions are or you afraid of something?

As you openly have said "good ridance" and then deleted the entire post I would really like to hear your opinion and reasoning behind a quite personal comment. :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Kev, dont sit in silence, you have something to say say it! open forums are for open opinions are or you afraid of something?


Wak, I'm sorry you have to dredge up that line only when it suits you. That attitude is most unbecoming.....

IIRC you have "sat in silence" instead of giving your opinion, which is why (for me, and for many others, I imagine) your breakaway forum is really quite a bolt out of the blue.

So one could levy the same question at you - "are YOU afraid of something?"

It seems quite evident that you DON'T believe that open forums are for open opinions, because you are setting up your own HIGHLY moderated site whereby it appears that any transgression will result in severe penalties. And these transgressions include flaming (giving a negative opinion of something, in my book!) and swearing (something which almost every adult I know actually DOES from time to time, and doesn't usually find offensive.....).

And by the way, its "Group Buys", not "Group Buy's".......


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Why Mayur deleted his profile? Why did he go?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> not at all Mr Thorney! I was simply saying we should be open and get an opinion from the majority of users rather than just "Mr TNT lights fuse and runs away Thorney!" ;D


I think thats a bit unfair. You posted up an advert to your new forum and I said that the manner of your advert was unfair (especially considering as your new forum rules ban such things).

I have no problem in you starting a new site, it was clear you didn't like the concept of moderation or content here, my only comment is your method of marketing.

If anyone can be accused from throwing any TNT its you :-/


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> I think thats a bit unfair. You posted up an advert to your new forum and I said that the manner of your advert was unfair (especially considering as your new forum rules ban such things).
> 
> I have no problem in you starting a new site, it was clear you didn't like the concept of moderation or content here, my only comment is your method of marketing.
> 
> If anyone can be accused from throwing any TNT its you :-/


sorry m8, only kidding no offence meant by it....the above text you posted is sort of irrelevant I was only kidding about that one liner...you posted in context of one liner-ness not the overall implication! ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Why Mayur deleted his profile? Why did he go?


Mayur tried to change his profile back to Mayur and couldnt so deleted the profile FHBlue and re-registered as Mayur! he's waiting for a new password!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

get him to send me a mail....re password


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

As a newbie to this site, I find this whole issue fairly dissapointing :-/

I have found this site both informative and enjoyable over the past few months whilst waiting for my TT. It has, really, helped me through the wait!

I always saw it as a friendly area, where a bunch of people could post comments, feedback, information, etc about anything and everything.

However, it now seems that that is wrong, and there are several problems between users. This in itself is dissappointing. I was really looking forward to the Burghley event, meeting up with fellow TT'ers, but I'm not sure if its worth the journey now, as it appears there's a divide somewhere, and I don't fit on either side (nor do I want to).

Forums are an excellent area for people to share thoughts, but the fact that some will now be on here, and some will be elsewhere is a shame, as I have always seen this forum as my first stop when looking for advice and tips.

Now its just going to be a pain checking 2 forums. I've been involved in something similar to this before, with rival forums setting up for my team (Sheff Weds) and not only did it appear childish, it eventually got slanderous, so that I never wanted to use either one again, as they were just full of people slagging each other off.

Just hope this doesn't happen here, as I personally feel this is one of THE best forums on the web.

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak, I'm sorry you have to dredge up that line only when it suits you. That attitude is most unbecoming.....
> 
> IIRC you have "sat in silence" instead of giving your opinion, which is why (for me, and for many others, I imagine) your breakaway forum is really quite a bolt out of the blue.
> 
> ...


I hope people undertand that I am only a member here not an employee.

If Mr Jampott wants to start his own website and TT forum....so what...get on with it, let us know and we'll come and have a look and may stay. 
If your content, moderation or site ethics dont suit then I'll leave and go to another site. Start one up and your welcome to post it on our site about it and we'll link to it.

no animosity, no hassle, how many of you put so much effort into your car? A strong group do and the next progression for us is to do this which you are already attacking for its moralistic ethos before youve even seen it develop.....you are a big boy your opinion is valid as youve already made your mind up then make the choice and dont visit.

But your still welcome to come and contribute if you ever change your mind no problem no issues, if we dont like it ( and yes Lord.V the A thing wont be allowed Â  ) you may get moderated.

Am I afraid of something? of course, Â same as all the other people biting their tongues. I asked first! Â ;D

But I have sat through many posts commented, granted I have never reported anyone, but seen how some IMO discretions have been allowed to continue by and with moderators posting within the threads so not without awareness these things are allowed to grow and grow with no action until action is inevitable. Â Far too late IMO so its very unfare to pick on one member for doing something different.

Its strange how such a concise group are being unsupportive however the best thing to come out of this is the "kick up a55" effect of you have a moderator vote, discounts on special email addresses and pop up ads ban....any forth coming thanks for helping high light what has already been mentioned so many times. (well apart from vanity emails!)

So I stand up and do something different, I could have easily just said nothing and let word of mouth generate a post...

So its a lose lose situation I'm criticised for posting here, if someone else had said look at what Wak is working on and posted a link....I'd be critiscised for sneaking around.

For those this thread has offended, I apologise and best regards....for those that appreciate the honest up-front approach, I apologise and best regards too. 

Personally, aside from the evil comments and nasty gossip that may be going around.....I stand by the post and everyone is still welcome to visit and I will continue to be around here until banned! Â


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> As a newbie to this site, I find this whole issue fairly dissapointing Â :-/
> 
> I have found this site both informative and enjoyable over the past few months whilst waiting for my TT. Â It has, really, helped me through the wait!
> 
> ...


See my previous post, too much is read into a another forum being posted and as a newbie remain objective and stay here.

This is a fantastic forum and you will get lots from it.

This is about me persuing my interest with a few other members....no one is forcing you to check 2 forums....continue here.

Just add me as one of the tyresmoke.audi-sport.rs234.audiworld.clantt......etc. sites out there do you go check them all? probably not but Wak is out on most of them!


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Senwar,

Dont worry this wont be happening from this side. Â As a whole it seems this is an issue to the minority, who feel that they need to set up their own site. Â There will be no slagging off of the other site (the comments to date have been one of dissapointment), no banning of members (we have yet to ban anyone), and, as you may have noticed, no moderation to the nth degree (i have not moderated the link to the other site for example, many people think I should have!). Â I look forward to meeting you at the meet!

WAK, I am going to kindly request you refrain from the continual attempts atpromoting your site "True, Â but if you'd like to visit us you are welcome! Hence the invite." Â It is starting to not only annoy, but also to sound very obvious. Â You have your link, stop pushing it all the time. Â Be reasonable.

Jae


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> . Â You have your link, stop pushing it all the time. Â Be reasonable.
> 
> Jae


Jae no intent on pushing it, sorry, but I am not going to ignore the comments and attacks.

I am entitled to repond to the questions posed.
I shall not offer any words implying enticement IYO any further.
:-/


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Wak, I think your advertising of your rival forum here is a tad pathetic. Â I suggest members of this forum should boycot the usurper...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It looks like Wak's new forum is going to be childproof, so his little ones can join and post too. No bad language or sex will be tolerated.

So I guess that any TT forum members that have children, should become members of this new forum...it will be a wicked place to be...if you are 10 years old! ;D ;D


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Wak, I think your advertising of your rival forum here is a tad pathetic. Â I suggest members of this forum should boycot the usurper...


Any constructive critiscism to go with that or just the simple statement?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I think this is all an attempt to undermine the freedom of the good people on this forum and replace it with a totalitarian regime, where the free speech of good honest people is restricted. 
It's an attack on the free world, and all of us who believe in the freedom to post what and when we want.
People of the forum, we should not sit around, and wait for these outsiders to strike once again. They're up to something. They're building up an arsenal with the intent to destroy everything we stand for. And we're not going to let them get away with it. A pre-emptive strike will make sure that this threat never rears its ugly head again....


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> As a newbie to this site, I find this whole issue fairly dissapointing :-/


Paul. I've been around for years, and I do too. It's just one or two people trying to poach people. Some will go. Most will either stay or visit both. It'll die down.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I hope people undertand that I am only a member here not an employee.


Erm... yes. Just like everyone else....



> If Mr Jampott wants to start his own website and TT forum....so what...get on with it, let us know and we'll come and have a look and may stay.
> If your content, moderation or site ethics dont suit then I'll leave and go to another site. Start one up and your welcome to post it on our site about it and we'll link to it.


Hmmm. I don't WANT to start my own website and TT Forum. Why would I? This one seems pretty good so far. Answers all my questions, gives me a wide range of opinions and experiences to call upon.....



> Am I afraid of something? of course,


Well I'm neither afraid nor biting my tongue...... so whats eating at you, Wak?



> This is about me persuing my interest with a few other members....


Yeah, we know. And thats really cool. In which case why come on here and invite everyone else, too?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

"Are you the Judean people's front?"

"**** ***. We're the people's front of Judea."

This thread has reminded me of that. Which is a good thing.

"Splitter!"


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Yeah, we know. And thats really cool. In which case why come on here and invite everyone else, too?





> So its a lose lose situation I'm criticised for posting here, if someone else had said look at what Wak is working on and posted a link....I'd be critiscised for sneaking around.


I refer you to my previous comment. :-/

Would you like me to change my post to an informative "a new site" as opposed to an "invite to view" if that is really upsetting you? ???


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> Any constructive critiscism to go with that or just the simple statement?


What you fail to understand is that you are inviting opprobrium by simply advertising your own (rival) TT forum on the _bona fide_ TT forum; surely you must be able to appreciate the insensitvity of such an obtuse act ???


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

opprobrium

What on earth is that ???


----------



## X-UFO (Jun 9, 2003)

opprobrium

Disgrace arising from exceedingly shameful conduct; ignominy.

Scornful reproach or contempt: a term of opprobrium.

A cause of shame or disgrace.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

ta for that.

Well I dont reckon Wak is guilty of that Â  ;D

Dont see why some are so upset about it to honest.

Are we not enthuisasts of our TTs, the more choice we have the better IMHO.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> As a newbie to this site, I find this whole issue fairly dissapointing Â :-/
> 
> I have found this site both informative and enjoyable over the past few months whilst waiting for my TT. Â It has, really, helped me through the wait!
> 
> ...


Just for JampoTT I've put the quote at the top ;D 

Paul,

The TT annual event will be really cool and I mean REALLY cool! ;D Please do NOT stay away  The TTOC is NOT about forums, it's about TTs.

The TT Owners Club affiliates itself to no particular forum. Many of the committee frequent this forum, Tyresmoke, Audi Sport, RS246, etc and may frequent TT-Quattro.

The TTOC has no view on the new forum, the OC is not about forums...... It only wishes Wak and his team all the best for the future. Anywhere that hosts TT content has got to be good for the TTOC membership.

We currently have a "home" on this forum in the TTOC room because Jae was kind enough to set it up for the old TT Owners Club and we kept using it.

We use the events forum on here because this forum is the on-line centre of the universe for TT Owners.... maybe that will change when TT-Quatro becomes established, maybe it won't. We also hope Wak and his fellow administrators will give us a home there in the future and we hope the TT-Quattro forum all the best for the future.

We hope all this will die down quickly and we can all get on with the business of washing, waxing or driving our TTs.....

*ON A PERSONAL NOTE*, I'm slightly dismayed at another "TT" Forum and think it may dilute the general TT content available on the web. I hope I'm proved wrong BIG TIME! This forum is a great place to visit and "play".... yes it has problems, but then the world isn't a perfect place. I hope the new moderators instill a little more discipline to the occasional transgressing poster/post.


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Well, I cannot _not_ comment any longer. Personal opinion, but once more unto the breach, dear friends...

Initially, I was quite enthused when I saw that there was a new site. I felt the the lack of moderation from admin _occassionally_ and tolerance on the part of other members much more frequently, was driving the forum (not site, but forum) downhill.

The rest of the site does look dated, as is the content.

But, having thought things over, I think that it might have been better to bring the ideas for improvement to this site. The TT-Quattro forum offers some nice new ideas, but unless a large number of people transfer from here to there _and_ the majority of newbies sign up to TT-Quattro I do not see that it has a future without a USP.

Also, all users should be asking themselves, if you had a question or problem, where would you post to get an answer? If you answer is one forum or the other, then one forum or the other has already won your vote, and the it is the other's loss. If you think both, then everyone will be losing out - this can only serve to dilute content, as not all the information from both sites will be present in one location, accessible to the user.

For shame then, that this has happened. I think consolidating resources and information, and continuous improvement are all our goals - that means Jae (et al), Wak (et al) and all the forum's users. Ironically, it seems that with this goal in mind, the forum's userbase is heading for a split, because Wak (et al) has the very good intentions to deliver improved content and service to the user, but, as explained, has perhaps overlooked the problems this might cause for both sites.

My suggestion would be to:-

1) Ask people what they want from i) a forum and ii) a TT site in survey form. And I would use this site for the time being, and it has the most users and is established, and therefore likely the gather the best results.
2) Based on responses above, pool resources, set differences aside and deliver a site so fantastic, it will finally give the Internet meaning (aside from porn repository. Sigh).
3) Come up with an agreed set of site rules. Swearing and being directly respectful of people or their opinion's should be on there. These are, I think, people's two biggest gripes on the forum. Since we're all old enough to own TTs, we should all be mature enough to express differences of opinion without it turning into a shouting match.
4) Ask for new people to be moderators. There is a very large flow of information on the site, which it must be difficult to keep up with. Wak might be a good person to have as a moderator!

The most worrying thing is for me, as a user, it that I'm going to find neither site meeting my needs, and end up going elsewhere. In the last few months, the site has made me new contacts and friends, persuaded me to attend my first meet (in France - we had a wonderful time), and persuaded me to plan a trip to the UK to meet other like minded people in Burghley - and I'm coming from Switzerland. I've even had offers from people I had one dinner with in France for accomodation.

The site hosts a wonderful amount of information (even if some of it is tucked away) and has solved issues and saved me money, and allowed me to confidently hassle my garage to fix problems when I knew the answers they didn't.

It would be a shame for any action, no matter how well intentioned to damage this great service to its users. One respository of information and one central service is the way forward.

In short, who here wouldn't prefer one site with all the benefits offered by both the existing ******** and the new bits offered by TT-Quattro?

Get together guys, and deliver something exceptional for us. And we shall follow ye Â 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

> In short, who here wouldn't prefer one site with all the benefits offered by both the existing ******** and the new bits offered by TT-Quattro?
> 
> Get together guys, and deliver something exceptional for us. And we shall follow ye Â


As a relative newbie, I am left wishing this to be the case.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

DEVOLUTION = EVOLUTION


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Why bother putting a forum on there Wak? If you wanted to make a decent TT related site, fair enough.

If you do want a forum for just a few of your mates to talk about TT's on then why bother plugging the new forum on here and why not make it a 'closed' forum with limited membership?

It seems like you are trying to set up a rival forum because you have advertised it on here.

My 2 penneth worth

cheers

James


----------



## mrfish (May 8, 2002)

I'm with CH Peter and senwar on this. I don't see why another forum will benefit anyone.

I haven't been to look at Wak's latest efforts yet, but I imagine Wak will eventually buy another car / get bored / find something else to do and his TT efforts will gradually go out of date. Much better for everyone for Wak to add his content to this forum so that it can be kept up-to-date and we can all stop asking stupid questions when the answer is available on the wider forum site.

As for the TTOC rift, I didn't even know there was one. Much better to live in the fantasy world that your car is unique than to parade around with a bunch of similar ones ;D

Andrew


----------



## IanWest (May 7, 2002)

Have never see AS or Tyresmoke "owners" blatantly advertising on here. At the very least, it's bad manners and shows no respect.
Perhaps you could have mentioned that you had set up a new forum and let people contact you for the address. And Wak, looking at your site, a couple of comments by you and your wife are a bit childish about it beoing more fum and more constructive than here.
But then good on Jae for not deleting the post in the first place.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Could swear that I made a post on this thread earlier regarding JAE & Russell's 'enticement' of folk from Audiworld when this forum first started some time ago. Must have forgotten to actually post it. Â :-/

However it's done, it's enticement. Â But so what? I moved across and stuck around, so did many others. Â Why? It's a good place. Â What I have seen of Waks forum does not motivate me to move. Â I sense a differing humour and use of controls that do not do it for me.

Personally I'd say it's a little late in the day to be starting a TT forum and most peoples TT forum reqs are very well catered for, but each to his own. Â

Choice is a Good Thing


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I'm not wasting my life reading all the posts on here, but new forums pop up because as an existing one gets older, it gets dominated by a group of people who know each other well - same as clubs and things.

New forum: new opportunity to contribute for people who don't know the in-jokes or don't know that something's been done to death etc.

In five years, tt-quattro will have its alpha members, new people feel excluded, so a new forum is launched.

There's no judgement here - just the way I see it.


----------



## t2dav (Sep 11, 2002)

there is no point having more than one forum - bring the two together - otherwise there will be a spilt in people visiting each forum and the knowledge and usefulness of the current forum will be lost!!!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Run him out of town that's I say!!!!!!


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Ps,having prob's activating membership


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

> Could swear that I made a post on this thread earlier regarding Russell's 'enticement' of folk from Audiworld when this forum first started some time ago. Must have forgotten to actually post it. Â :-/


No you didn't, I saw the post :-/


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Although i never saw the post from Russell that you're refering to,i would say that that was a very different situation compared to this in so much as Audiworld is a US based forum and it was a UK forum that was starting up at that time.Subsequently UK based people then had somewhere to go so to speak.
I therefore firmly believe that having 2 or more TT forums in the UK will only end up diluting the quality of information available to everyone and we could end up with a 'them and us' situation which in my opinion is not good at all :-/


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> we could end up with a 'them and us' situation which in my opinion is not good at all Â :-/


I agree whole heartedly that this could well be the outcome if the current view of some forum users feeling the need to take sides so to speak......

I, as I am sure many of the other forum users here use more than one forum (AS.Net, tyresmoke etc etc) so why is this looked upon as being such a bad thing ??? All you have to do is look at who is logged on the sites and you will find that many are on the various sites at the same time.....what is the big fuss over :-/
Wak has been nothing but very helpfull and informative over the period of time that I have used this site and I am sure that this will continue into the future....


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I agree whole heartedly that this could well be the outcome if the current view of some forum users feeling the need to take sides so to speak......


I quite agree. However I can't see how setting up a rival forum (because that *is* what it is) is ANYTHING other than taking sides!!!! The act was ALWAYS going to cause friction, polarise the UK TT Community and is the basis (or at least the catalyst) behind these arguments.....

There is NO unique selling point for the new site. It is OBVIOUSLY an offshoot from this place, except designed to operate under stricter and more draconion (Wakonian I'll call them) rules - because for whatever reason, Wak and his buddies do not like the attitudes and language used by those of us who frequent THIS site.

I'm sorry to say, the language you seem so against and the attitudes that you PERCEIVE to be rife are just a reflection on society itself. So what's the next plan, Wak? You going to setup your own country next instead.....? Seems the logical next step.....


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

[smiley=sleeping.gif]

Its done now !

I personally dont think the new forum will take a "lot" of people "exclusivley" to its site, just those that perhaps dont feel comfortable with things here who are probably a minority.

I for one will frequent both as will others no doubt.

Come on guys live & let live.

How boring would the web be if all info was in one place, I for one like being able to research from more than one place, see different views etc

Knowing the guys behind the site personally I doubt very much that they plotted or it even crossed there minds to poach people from here.

Dont have a go at people for trying to make something new & perhaps cleaner, spend your efforts making this one better if its where you want to be.

It does seem to me that some members here are getting concerned about nothing, & if you keep going on about rifts & sides then yes maybe some more people will chose "between" forums & that isnt good as has been said already.

Flame suit on


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

> I quite agree. However I can't see how setting up a rival forum (because that *is* what it is) is ANYTHING other than taking sides!!!! The act was ALWAYS going to cause friction, polarise the UK TT Community and is the basis (or at least the catalyst) behind these arguments.....
> 
> There is NO unique selling point for the new site. It is OBVIOUSLY an offshoot from this place, except designed to operate under stricter and more draconion (Wakonian I'll call them) rules - because for whatever reason, Wak and his buddies do not like the attitudes and language used by those of us who frequent THIS site.
> 
> I'm sorry to say, the language you seem so against and the attitudes that you PERCEIVE to be rife are just a reflection on society itself. So what's the next plan, Wak? You going to setup your own country next instead.....? Seems the logical next step.....


Another unbiased comment from JampoTT


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Another unbiased comment from JampoTT


BooTThy....? I don't quite understand.... My first 2 paragraphs state the facts as I perceive them - opinions can be biased, but the "truth" cannot be....

I actually have no axe to grind either way. But I *am* one of those people who can't see enough wrong (note I didn't say "anything wrong") with the current forum and setup to decide to stir the pot in such a way.....

It isn't me that has the problem here.... it is those who are choosing to make such a public statement by spending the time, effort and money to setup their own forum......


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2003)

I didn't know that WAK and the "others" had a problem?

When did they say that?

Marcus


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Knowing the guys behind the site personally I doubt very much that they plotted or it even crossed there minds to poach people from here.


Yeah me too. Unfortunately the comments they've made since then are making me change my mind. Sorry guys :-/


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

This thread could go on forever.....

Lets all just agree to disagree... :-* as it is getting us and everyone that uses the forum no where.

Some might agree that a 2nd forum is ok and some might think it is in poor taste either way......lets just get back onto TT's and let the politics die.

If it works out for Wak.....fine and if it falls on it's face then fine also....lets leave Wak to worry about the risks.... :-/


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

The point is not that Wak has decided to set up another TT forum but rather that the initial advert was followed by a postured naivety that such a move would not cause ructions (as if).

Wak's had more free publicity than David Beckham in a Japanese press-conference


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> Wak's had more free publicity than David Beckham in a Japanese press-conference Â


Only because "We" keep adding to this thread......ok he posted on the forum.....maybe he should have consulted with Jae......what's done is done... :-/

Let's just move on to something more interesting....and NEW !!!!
;D


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> Only because "We" keep adding to this thread......ok he posted on the forum.....maybe he should have consulted with Jae......what's done is done... :-/
> 
> Let's just move on to something more interesting....and NEW !!!!
> ;D


Are you kidding? This is the most interesting thread in weeks


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

;D


----------



## xianb (May 13, 2002)

Well, it's all perhaps less relevent to me since I lost all interest in my TT the second I stuck down the deposit for my Boxster S, but I comment since I still enjoy reading stuff from all the people I've come to know over the last couple of years (and have 8 months to wait beforfe my car shows up :-[ ) ...

To suggest that simply because *one* Uk TT forum exists means that another should not, is simply stupid. Your choice is simple - visit both, visit one, or visit neither. Try writing to Auto Express and suggesting they stop publishing, since Evo does a perfectly good job. Or What Car. Or Which Car. Or What Heap of Shit. Or Max Pointless.

No one needs a reason, or an excuse to set up their own forum for whatever reason they want. They don't need anyones permission, and can advertise it wherever they like. You advertise your free kittens in Cat Weeky, and not Your Tortoise.

It you think otherwise, you're being naive or living in a different world. I have run a website for years on a totally different subject that has been on TV, on radio, and in many magazines, and had at one time 100s of thousands of hits a month - it was (in my opinion) the best one - it still didn't stop *many* other people setting up sites to discuss exactly the same thing - and nor should it!

If you all don't stop complaining about the competition, I will set up *yet another* TT forum 
Believe me, the domain name costs Â£25/year, the YABB (yet-another-bulletin-board) takes all of about an hour to set up, and there really is no need to pay for bandwidth anymore. I could do this easily - I will if you want. On my forum, we can all discuss why we all *believed* the 225 TT was nearly as good as a Boxster until we actually drove one. 

I know to my own cost what happens when your own site stagnates - someone else does something better (or at least gets into the position where they think they can) The only real response is to come back with something bigger and better. The way to lose is to whine, and bitch. Look at search engines - Yahoo - killed by Alta Vista - killed by Google ... why did Alta Vista come along when Yahoo was there first ????


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Well, it's all perhaps less relevent to me since I lost all interest in my TT the second I stuck down the deposit for my Boxster S, but I comment since I still enjoy reading stuff from all the people I've come to know over the last couple of years (and have 8 months to wait beforfe my car shows up Â :-[ ) ...
> 
> To suggest that simply because *one* Uk TT forum exists means that another should not, is simply stupid. Your choice is simple - visit both, visit one, or visit neither. Â Try writing to Auto Express and suggesting they stop publishing, since Evo does a perfectly good job. Â Or What Car. Â Or Which Car. Â Or What Heap of Shit. Â Or Max Pointless.
> 
> ...


Agree totally!!! I find it incredible how petty and child like some of the people on here are about stuff like this and straight after the RiskTT thread!! its the same old people causing all the stink too (funny that)
After being a member of the lotus forums for a long time I have never seen such petty rubbish as this and things over there are mainly far more light hearted.
Sure Thorney will agree there, even though he gets a bit of stick for being a VX owner  (wonder what would happen if a mega turned up here?)
P.S. XIANB very nice choise, wish I could have a boxter s myself and lol @ we can all discuss why we all *believed* the 225 TT was nearly as good as a Boxster until we actually drove one. 
Still we all know an elise is a better drive than both ;D hehe!!!!!!!!!

BooTThy


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

> Well, it's all perhaps less relevent to me since I lost all interest in my TT the second I stuck down the deposit for my Boxster S, but I comment since I still enjoy reading stuff from all the people I've come to know over the last couple of years (and have 8 months to wait beforfe my car shows up Â :-[ ) ...
> 
> To suggest that simply because *one* Uk TT forum exists means that another should not, is simply stupid. Your choice is simple - visit both, visit one, or visit neither. Â Try writing to Auto Express and suggesting they stop publishing, since Evo does a perfectly good job. Â Or What Car. Â Or Which Car. Â Or What Heap of Shit. Â Or Max Pointless.
> 
> ...


ABSOLUTELY the best post in this thread so far. Â I too share the concerns about polarisation of a relatively small community such that neither half benefits. Â HOWEVER - I think that if both forums do act competitively (in a fair way I mean) then we, the TT enthusiasts and owners, will benefit. Â By acting competitively I only mean that they both try their best to BE the best - it would be great if they actually cooperated on projects like forum meets etc.

Either we will have two wonderful sources of information, or survival of the fittest will take over and the strongest/best site will win. Can't really see what is wrong with that... Look at the positive impact it is already having. Jae is looking to make improvements. He is recruiting new moderators. He is going to update the main web page, etc. This is great - we get better content! 

W.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> ABSOLUTELY the best post in this thread so far. Â I too share the concerns about polarisation of a relatively small community such that neither half benefits. Â HOWEVER - I think that if both forums do act competitively (in a fair way I mean) then we, the TT enthusiasts and owners, will benefit. Â By acting competitively I only mean that they both try their best to BE the best - it would be great if they actually cooperated on projects like forum meets etc.
> 
> Either we will have two wonderful sources of information, or survival of the fittest will take over and the strongest/best site will win. Â Can't really see what is wrong with that... Â Look at the positive impact it is already having. Â Jae is looking to make improvements. Â He is recruiting new moderators. Â He is going to update the main web page, etc. Â This is great - we get better content!
> 
> W.


Seconded... ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Hmmm, some people think this is great - from a competive point of view, we theoretically get the best - Noooooo, you get a dilution and the competitors doing things that are just plain stooopid just to get "bums on seats".

Look, I think this is all clique orientated and I'm so disappointed a spilt has happened (and I'm sure it has) I'm not sure I know what I - thats capital I, want to do - and there must be a lot of capital I's on this forum.

Well, lets see.

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Do you know what - after a weekend away, I can't be bothered to read the rest of the posts since Friday - bad taste and all.

Moley


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Are you kidding? This is the most interesting thread in weeks


Totally.  I'm rather enjoying this. Glad to see it's a healthy debate and hasn't degenerated into a slagging match. But hey, that might be fun too.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

I am glad that Wak has posted his new site addx up. Because being a tt owner, I would like to know about it. These forums are meant to be for the tt so if there are other forums or sites regardless if they are competition or not they should be posted on here and everywhere else, so that it benefits all tt owners.

I must say that I am a relative newbie to this forum, but honestly there are some very rude people on this forum, who haven't got a clue about tact and politeness.

Just my 2 pence worth ;D ;D


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

....gotta stop doing these late nights!! I miss all the action!!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> No you didn't, I saw the post Â :-/


Thought so.

Poor show. Censorship when posting well within T&C s of forum. Not good. :-X


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Could swear that I made a post on this thread earlier regarding JAE & Russell's 'enticement' of folk from Audiworld when this forum first started some time ago. Must have forgotten to actually post it. Â :-/
> 
> However it's done, it's enticement. Â But so what? I moved across and stuck around, so did many others. Â Why? It's a good place. Â What I have seen of Waks forum does not motivate me to move. Â I sense a differing humour and use of controls that do not do it for me.
> 
> ...


Censorship isn't.

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/69643.phtml

Ironically told there is no need for a UK forum, which in the event was wrong.

http://forums.audiworld.com/tt/msgs/70910.phtml

No different to Waks 'solicitations'. Another separate 5 posts were made informing Audiworld members of the UK forum progress in the following week. Absolutely No one got either testy or territorial about it.

Neither did anyone one get censored for pointing out the truth. Shame.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

I'll add my opinion to the pile, for what it's worth.

I don't think anyone has a problem wiith a new TT resource of forum, in fact the more the merrier. But what I can't understand is the need to start a new site/forum that is virtually indentical in design and content to the one that they were already using.

This to me indicates that there is something about this site/forum that some members aren't happy with. However I would have thought it would be better to raise with the webmasters any concerns and also to suggest anyway in which the site could improved. From what I've seen posted by Jae he seems very open to input from forum members. I guess it's too late now that the other site is up and running, though on a positive note it should provide some incentive to keep the current site moving forward.


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> Neither did anyone one get censored Â for pointing out the truth. Â Shame.


Gary...your thread is still there...either it has been reinstated, or you have been wrongly bleating ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I hear all the "arguments" about "another TT information source on the web can only be a good thing" and I understand what you are saying. I also agree, to a certain extent. However I think these arguments generally only hold water when the "new information source" is setup from scratch as an entirely independent, new and untapped resource.... The arguments ALSO hold water when something rises "Out of the ashes", like our very own TT Owners Club. Because the old TTOC was not intent on carrying on, and Russell wanted to give up the reins, the new club could flourish. It wasn't even ALLOWED to have the existing member database - but despite that setback, because it was obviously taking over the mantle of the original TTOC, it has been seemingly well received and well supported....

But splinter groups (IMHO) generally do nothing but damage. You don't have to look much further than our own UK political system. Yes, ANYONE who wants to can setup their own party - they tend to have somewhat interesting and unique ideas sometimes and don't fare particularly well. And when a major political party doesn't appear to be functioning for the good of ALL of its members, sometimes a split will occur (and although my degree isn't in politics, I do just about remember how/why Labour members split to form the various "liberal" groups which themselves have split/merged/split into what we see today).

But in the short term this only damaged the "original" party, and in the medium and long term has certainly meant votes split between the 2. For the good of the electorate? Well sure - because they have a democratic right to vote how they choose. But REALLY for the good of the electorate? Some would say not.......

But back to the main issues. Although not on the committee of the TTOC (as such), I am supposed to be involved with organising local and national events as part of the Events subcommittee. Quite rightly, the TTOC is not affiliated with any particular forum (although when it set itself up, there WAS only 1 viable forum to be affiliated to!).

So how are we to attract the greatest potential audience to future regional and national events? www.tt-quattro.com has its own Events section.....

So do we crosspost the initial invitation to both? I guess so. But then what happens? Usually the "meet" threads are longer than any other (non-flame) posts on any of the other boards (go check if you don't believe me!) Because information has to be given out, arrangements made, questions asked etc etc. For those of you who have arranged (or attended) a meet, you KNOW it can be hard enough to manage the information all in one place at the best of times. But can you IMAGINE trying to do the same job over 2 separate Events Fora?

So for people who choose (for whatever reason) to inhabit 1 forum or the other - they run a very high risk of missing out on events that aren't cross populated. And if the events AREN'T cross populated, then maximum exposure will not be reached.

If anyone has any ideas or opinions on how to combat this, perhaps you can share your thoughts......


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Interesting thread - can't believe I've only just stumbled across it.

Good luck to you Wak. ;D A bit of healthy competition never hurt anyone!! It's not like we've signed a contract saying we won't entice members away or anything...

I probably won't look at it too much as I can't be arsed to monitor 2 forums but I'm sure a lot of disgruntled members will flock over..


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> I'm sure a lot of disgruntled members will flock over..


What on earth has anybody got to be disgruntled about? Â This is an open forum where members can voice their opinions. Â Sometimes the debates can get heated (especially in the flame-room) and there have been some posts from the _Mary Whitehouse_ fraternity denouncing certain language. Â On the whole the banter on the main forums is well within the bounds of common decency.

So if its simply the flame-room threads that people object to the solution is quite simple; don't go there, don't read there, don't post there.

I'd be interested to hear the views of the disgrunteld constituency?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> I must say that I am a relative newbie to this forum, but honestly there are some very rude people on this forum, who haven't got a clue about tact and politeness


And thats just the Would BE Moderators


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

And who would they be Jonah?

I would imagine a few "democratically" put forward moderators who agree to abide by the rules of the "majority" would appease most people on here....


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

BRIAN:
Are you the Judean People's Front?
REG:
F**k off!
BRIAN:
What?
REG:
Judean People's Front. We're the People's Front of Judea! Judean People's Front. Cawk.
FRANCIS:
W**kers.
BRIAN:
Can I... join your group?
REG:
No. Piss off.
BRIAN:
I didn't want to sell this stuff. It's only a job. I hate the Romans as much as anybody.
PEOPLE'S FRONT OF JUDEA:
Shhhh. Shhhh. Shhh. Shh. Shhhh.
REG:
Schtum.
JUDITH:
Are you sure?
BRIAN:
Oh, dead sure. I hate the Romans already.
REG:
Listen. If you really wanted to join the P.F.J., you'd have to really hate the Romans.
BRIAN:
I do!
REG:
Oh, yeah? How much?
BRIAN:
A lot!
REG:
Right. You're in. Listen. The only people we hate more than the Romans are the f**king Judean People's Front.
P.F.J.:
Yeah...
JUDITH:
Splitters.
P.F.J.:
Splitters...
FRANCIS:
And the Judean Popular People's Front.
P.F.J.:
Yeah. Oh, yeah. Splitters. Splitters...
LORETTA:
And the People's Front of Judea.
P.F.J.:
Yeah. Splitters. Splitters...
REG:
What?
LORETTA:
The People's Front of Judea. Splitters.
REG:
We're the People's Front of Judea!
LORETTA:
Oh. I thought we were the Popular Front.
REG:
People's Front! C-huh.
FRANCIS:
Whatever happened to the Popular Front, Reg?
REG:
He's over there.
P.F.J.:
Splitter!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> BRIAN:
> Are you the Judean People's Front?
> REG:
> F**k off!
> ...


irrelevant.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> and there have been some posts from the _Mary Whitehouse_ fraternity denouncing certain language. Â


Well these are then the 'disgruntled' ones surely... :



> So if its simply the flame-room threads that people object to the solution is quite simple; don't go there, don't read there, don't post there.


Don't preach to me...I'm happpy to go there and swear my head off. ;D


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> Well these are then the 'disgruntled' ones surely... :


I never asked _who_ the disgruntled were; I simply stated that they have nothing to be disgruntled about.



> Don't preach to me...I'm happpy to go there and swear my head off. ;D


I wasn't aware that I was preaching (to you or anyone); merely giving advice to those who complain about the language in the flame-room so they can avoid being upset

If you wish to comment on my posts you must at least read and understand what is being said before jumping to your own misconceived conclusions 

If you wish to continue this discourse, perhaps the flame room would allow you to exercise your (limited) vocabulary


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> irrelevant.


If you say so. Did I impede the flow of intelligent discourse and debate? Sorry.


----------



## Paley (May 8, 2002)

Haven't read as erntertaining a thread as this for ages. Thanks Jae. And maybe people should remember that the internet was always set up to be utterly democratic. Nobody owns subscribers. People found their way to this site via others - the forum wasn't born with 1000 + users. But successful sites often implode (TV GoHome - dead. Popbitch, a shadow of its former self). What will dictate whether this lives or dies will be how the hosts react to this; whether they accept this challenge as flattery or have a hissy fit and pull the plug.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

> Well these are then the 'disgruntled' ones surely...


Disgruntled i am but not for the reasons you think :-/

Certain aspects of the this forum and people have lead to the evolution of a new forum this could of been stopped many months ago if people had listened to a minority as you say Â :-/, i think its more of a silent majority myself Â :-/
And its a shame although i saw this coming many months ago


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Gary...your thread is still there...either it has been reinstated, or you have been wrongly bleating Â ;D


No it isn't. Â That's the re-post I made. Â The original disappeared into the ether. Â Must be a technical error of some sort...... 
:-/


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> If you wish to comment on my posts you must at least read and understand what is being said before jumping to your own misconceived conclusions Â
> 
> If you wish to continue this discourse, perhaps the flame room would allow you to exercise your (limited) vocabulary Â


The only words that spring to mind in my 'limited' (ie I haven't swallowed a theasaurus) vocabulary are oh do MODERATED off.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> The only words that spring to mind in my 'limited' (ie I haven't swallowed a theasaurus) vocabulary are oh do *** off.


Clearly, as you would know how to spell thesaurus [smiley=dunce2.gif]


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> thesaurus


Isn't that some kinda Dinosaur ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Isn't that some kinda Dinosaur ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


thats what i thought  [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Phew...hot over here ! Nice to see that Jae is taking note at long last .

But how you guys see the TTQ forum as competition I 'll never know. We will be happy with just the 4 or 5 of us...it is not a matter of stealing visitors.

I feel that it is anyones choice to go just where they want to go.

Well if nothing else guys you have now got a site owner who is now listening and acting to improve good old TTF .

Off to the Lake District now for some great fun with lots of like minded TT owners from all kinds of forums !


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> Certain aspects of the this forum and people have lead to the evolution of a new forum


Jonah, can you expand on precisely what those "certain aspects" are? Curious to know.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Clearly, as you would know how to spell thesaurus Â [smiley=dunce2.gif]


Brilliant... [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

JampoTT is a member of www.tt-quattro.com :-/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Your point being???

Perhaps I thought it important to register the name on there just in case any childish people start pretending to be me..........

Do you want to know which other websites I am registered on as well? Like it makes a f*cking difference.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

> Your point being???
> 
> Perhaps I thought it important to register the name on there just in case any childish people start pretending to be me..........
> 
> Do you want to know which other websites I am registered on as well? Like it makes a f*cking difference.....


I think Boothy's point being that you kicked up such a fuss about tt-quattro.com but you've still registered....

Just shows how much you actually think about what you type :-/


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I haven't registered over there, not because I have an axe to grind (other than the method of communication I have no problem with it) but I can't see how it offers me anything I can't already get here (assuming they do cross post meets etc). SInce I no longer have a TT I'm not that bothered over window issues or RS4 wheel repairs ;D

However JampoTT has a point on the name (it is rather recognisable) but I won't be registering so if anyone (really that sad) wants to register as me then it won't be me, it'll be someone else - OK?  ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I think Boothy's point being that you kicked up such a fuss about tt-quattro.com but you've still registered....
> 
> Just shows how much you actually think about what you type


Marcus, I *do* think about what I type. But if you are going to comment on what I say, I think at least YOU should read it and think about what I'm saying....

There are a few "high profile" members of this ********, of which I am one - and by that I'm not inferring godlike status on myself, just saying that because of my high posting count and sometimes outspoken views, I have obvious "visibility".

The only way I can prevent some mindless idiot from logging on there and pretending to be me, is by registering the name beforehand.

When this site changed from the previous BBS software, we all had to reregister our names, and the same when the Evo board changed - and it is not beyond the grasp of reality to understand that someone who wanted to cause trouble may well steal the identity of one of the high profile members of THIS forum and either try and cause damage to the new forum, or to my reputation.

Registering the name JampoTT on there simply ensures that, if any mischief is caused, it won't be "my" name that is associated with it (because quite frankly, I have no childish interest in causing trouble.....)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> some mindless idiot


btw you should not that I am ALSO not implying that that new forum is entirely populated by mindless idiots. That was not my intention whatsoever.....

You will also note that I am on the events committee for the TTOC. As the TTOC is not affiliated with any one particular "forum" or "site", it may well be (in the future when the new site attracts new members) that I need to post on there regarding local / national meets. I have no idea whether or not that will be the case, but if it is, I shall set aside any differences I have in the interests of best supporting the interests of the TTOC members...... Meets and events should be advertised to the widest possible audience - and whilst the members of that site are probably also members of this one at the present time, that may not always be the case.....

So to answer your "read between the lines" comment, I am still thinking about what I am typing. I'm not saying one thing and doing another - but for a couple of important reasons, I have felt it necessary to register.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

> Marcus, I *do* think about what I type. But if you are going to comment on what I say, I think at least YOU should read it and think about what I'm saying....
> 
> There are a few "high profile" members of this ********, of which I am one - and by that I'm not inferring godlike status on myself, just saying that because of my high posting count and sometimes outspoken views, I have obvious "visibility".


Dear God,

I do read your posts Nearly every one of them that I have read I have found objective :-/

You need to get a life and stop telling everybody else in the world how YOU think it should be run.

Please dont post me a reply with "How you don't tell everybody else in the world how it should be run" followed by several paragraphs of your shi*te.

Save it.

Marcus


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Dear God,


I know Jampo thinks highly of himself but thats taking it a bit far


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

How clever, Marcus.

Those "paragraphs" were not saying how things should be run. Just explaining something which *I* personally had done (registering on the site)..... so quite how you equate one with the other, is beyond me....

Objective? I'd like to think so. Although perhaps you meant objectionable..... ;D

God? I don't think so. In fact I pointed out that I *WAS NOT* inferring godlike status upon myself. Just pointing out that I do have a high profile due to post counts etc....

You want to stop taking life to seriously. I was simply answering another forum members comment about the fact that I appear to have registered on the "rival" site. I answered with the facts as they saw them. So quite why your comments were necessary (when you plainly think my comments aren't either) defies belief.....

I have my views, you have yours. They differ. Big f*cking deal. I'm perfectly comfortable with telling people how I think things should be run. Sometimes they listen, sometimes they don't. *shrug*

My opinions are personal. I'm not alone in having them. This place is for airing opinions..... some people actually SHARE some of my opinions. Wow....


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks for your 7 paragraphs (that I didn't ask for). Go on, just count them, might give you something else to throw back at me. 

I was once told in life "somethings can never be explained", obviously that person didn't know you did they? You seem to have an answer for everything.

All I am doing here is fighting fire with fire. If you talk shi*te then you can have sh*te thrown back at you.

And as for your my grammatical error - just as you stated earlier, Big f*cking deal.....

Inferring Godlike status on yourself would surely be insulting to you wouldn't it? You're far more superior? :


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I know Jampo thinks highly of himself but thats taking it a bit far


*grin*

Actually, if you believe some people, its *me* thats bringing the forum down into the gutter.....

But if you believe others, I'm fair and constructive....

The world is made up of different people....


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> Big ******* deal


I really do object to people posting expletives where the vowel is replaced by "*" or "@" or "!" with the presumption that this does not constitute offensive language. Can this _please_ be restricted to the flame room. 

Can we have a moderator's view on this ???


----------



## t2dav (Sep 11, 2002)

who gives a t*ss!!?? we're all adults??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Thanks for your 7 paragraphs (that I didn't ask for). Go on, just count them, might give you something else to throw back at me.


Well if we're getting picky, we'd need to check to see if a sentence constitues a "paragraph" *lol*



> All I am doing here is fighting fire with fire.


Fighting... yeah.... so you've stooped to my level. Congrats  *chuckle*


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Sorry about my language Wolverine!


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I've personally held back from replying until now in order to guage opinion and also because I'm not too keen on getting involved in political issues. However, as one of the longer-established members of this Forum, I feel I should add my 2 cents in relation to something I find quite disturbing.

I'm all for competition but I think it's totally out of order to be using a TT Forum thread to poach new members. Look at what you have achieved in terms of driving a swage through our 'community' and then ask yourself if this was a good approach.

I've registered my username for the same reasons as JampoTT, but also to see if there's much of any value that I can't get here. At least you could have started with some kind of USP, or is it just the heavier moderation and upfront links to other sites? If it's a portal as you say, why does it have an integrated Forum?

I wish you well with it, but am saddened by the whole situation :'(

Rob


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

> How clever, Marcus.
> 
> You want to stop taking life to seriously.


Ok then,

What about talking life "too" seriously.  lol


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

So it looks like we're back to personal attacks then :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I think Rob is right.... there ahve always been personalities on here and som people have always ubbed each other up the wrong way (just life I guess), but over the past x days since this thread started, there appears to be a split developing and that is NOT good for the TT community    

It would be a real shame if it ever developed to a point where owners wouldn't attend events because xxxx was going.....

Lets get a little perspective on the whole issue can we ??? and NOT fall out big time over this.....


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Can we hear more from JampoTT and Marcus please?


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> som people have always ubbed each other up the wrong way Â


whats this? A northern term for anal sex?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

lol


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sure, R1

What would you like to hear?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Jampo

Maybe we can make some money out of this. ;D


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I think Wak has done it because he is a TT enthusiast and is ambitious and it is a different screen also to look at on your monitor.

I don't know Wak that well but from what I have seen from this Forum he is very approachable and knows his stuff. So why shouldn't he set up his own Forum? He deserves to after all.

If some of you were his friends you would give him your 101% support instead of going against his idea.

Is it no wonder he has come up with a fresh idea to get away from the banter which nasty people cause on this forum, which always always esculate into personal opinions which end up hurting people.

I feel confident that Waks new Forum will take off and not have all the bitchyness, banter, nastyness and hatred that still continues to grow in this forum as we see it in this thread right now!


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> who gives a t*ss!!?? we're all adults??


As you agreed to the rules and regs when joining the forum you should be _adult_ enough to abide by them.

In case you have forgotten...
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/YaBB.pl?board=site;action=display;num=1046367739


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

You go away for a couple of days and .........

I've only read half the posts on this thread. The "You are silly", "No I'm not, you are." posts don't really interest me (unless I'm writing them in the Flame Room).

A web site will either stand or fall by the visitors it gets, if no-one wants to visit WAK's site twice they won't. If people from this site move across, it must be because they see something there that is missing here. Good luck to them, if they have an interest in the TT it doesn't mean they have to have an interest here.

I hope your forum works well WAK - but you do have an existing forum that does work really well (despite tho odd inter-personality attack going on ) as opposition.

If you don't like WAKs forum - don't go there. 
Do you visit porno sites just so you can say how bad (or good) you find them? (Bad simile but it does have some similitude.)


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> I've personally held back ............ but am saddened by the whole situation Â :'(


Rob, I agree with you. Personally, I'm not sure that those responsible for the 'new' forum have made their motives entirely clear - I for one am confused why anyone would set up such an extremely similar forum? I could understand one with a different 'slant' but, after all is said and done, it is just a 'clone'.

Maybe ^Abi^ is correct when she says:-


> Is it no wonder he has come up with a fresh idea to get away from the banter which nasty people cause on this forum, which always always esculate into personal opinions which end up hurting people.


However I suspect that if more and more people join the 'new' forum then 'conversations' and 'debates' of a similar vein will inevitably break out and the moderators will have to work 'ceaselessly' to stamp it out.

I'm afraid that only time will tell if one, or other, or both forums will be successful but I, too, can't help feeling a little sad about it all


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If it isn't a word, it should be ;D

so lets say either

1) you're right or
2) I have a crap keyboard here 

Anyway shouldn't you be working? ;D



> whats this? A northern term for anal sex?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Rob and Nutts,

I agree totally that it is a shame that it had to come to this but looking back there have been problems since before this thread.
For example the thread re window tints where jay made a post and was slaged off by other forum members that were totally out of order!! My understanding of a forum is to have a friendly community where people can ask each other questions and have a chat about cars. 
If people dont agree with a thread then they should not get involved. 
It is a real shame but certain members on here seem to dissagree in a very vocal manor and this WILL offend people  if this is the way this site is to be run then people who do not want to be offended will leave its just a simple fact of life.
Personally after spending a few years on the lotus boards I can take this and give it back, it really does not bother me.
I will not hold a grudge against anybody on here and am enjoying fishing for a bite of Jampo just as much as he is enjoying getting a bite off me and Mercs.
However I dont think it is correct to slag off the styling of others cars like in the windows tint thread, styling is totally objective and people have spent good money on there cars to make them look that way!! The chappy in question spends more time ballooning on about the style of his than anybody else I have seen on here and I bet would'nt like it if we had a pop at his!!
I guess my point is that I agree with the lady above the people who dont want a bitchy forum are prolly going to head to the other if nothing is done here, other's who are used to this site and dont mind what goes on will stay here, after all likes bin said before why change?? And then theres people like me who will bounce inbetween the two.
The bottom line? lets put it to bed now, whats done is done and nothing we say on here will change things apart from building the longest thread ever 
Lets try not to come to fisty cuffs either, banter is great but when it gets offensive people can take it the wrong way.

Boothy

Jampo, you ready for another thread?? i'm in the red corner!!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Right. There's only one way to settle this. A FIGHT.
I'd propose Burghley, but I'm not going.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Boothy

I'm not saying that this slanging match (that this thread is turning into) is unique or that personality clashes are new. I'm saying this thread seems to have polarised the traits......

And if you think this is gonna ever get the title of the longest thread, just do a search for anal  I think we may have another 20 pages to go before that baby is beaten ;D ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

> Boothy
> 
> I'm not saying that this slanging match (that this thread is turning into) is unique or that personality clashes are new. I'm saying this thread seems to have polarised the traits......
> 
> And if you think this is gonna ever get the title of the longest thread, just do a search for anal  I think we may have another 20 pages to go before that baby is beaten ;D ;D


Ahh sorry mate my fault and I agree totally with you there it really has come to a head on this thread.
Hopefully it will all start to calm down and people will start to understand others issues and we can all start getting along like one big happy TT loving group again ;D But not before we have another 21 pages on this baby!!

boothy


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Moderators!
Cant we just lock this thread now :-/, points have been made and all i can see this thread doing now is giving the wrong impression to new members.
Jonah


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Ok everyone.......shall we lock this thread now ?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Only if I can have the last word


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

No I want the last word ;D
And Marcus is in traffic on the m60 so he cant have it!!

Boothy


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Well I think in the interests of fairness we should wait for Marcus, so *he* can have the last word....

OK?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Come on you know u dont want him to really, quick lock it down now! lol!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'm up for locking it down, and starting another, moderated thread which includes sensible suggestions on how to sort this out. Moderated by the current moderators


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

or have a fight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

FIGHT ;D


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

of course us 225 TTR owners would win though because we have by far the best car 

BOOTHY


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

This is the best thread since the slag off Scooby thread ;D

Seriously though there a so many BIG EGOS here who can not believe that their opinion is just that (an opinion) that it will cause this forum to self distruct.

JAE has put in a lot of work and hosts a great forum. Wak has a lot of work to do to get the recognition this forum has, I for one support both Wak and JAE and hope they both are running successful forums for many years to come.

So children, please put your toys back in the pram and support those who help make ownership of the TT so great.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

This thread is now locked


----------

